# Any ideas about an ID for my arch bar/truss frame?



## The Shootist (Oct 4, 2014)

I recently bought this from a Cabe member. It had a fair amount of rust and splashes of house paint. 
I've been hitting it with paint stripper and naval jelly and bits of brass is coming through. 
It looks a lot like a couple of Columbia/Westfield/Pope frames, but badge holes are vertical. 
Maybe Adlake? 
All ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think you are on the right track with Columbia/Westfield. Adlake was built by Great Western MFG. The badge shape and hole placement will help once someone familiar with the badge see's it.


----------



## The Shootist (Oct 4, 2014)

Great, thanks for that. Would love to know the mfg to try to chase a badge down.
My guess on a Columbia frame was based on the attached (I think Cabe member) bike.
I've attached another angle of the badge area, seems to be an outline of something there.



rustyspoke66 said:


> I think you are on the right track with Columbia/Westfield. Adlake was built by Great Western MFG. The badge shape and hole placement will help once someone familiar with the badge see's it.


----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 4, 2014)

It looks like there might be faint serial numbers (on the bottom) running parallel to the wheels.
Davis made an arch bar.  They supplied Sears.  Your badge shadow and screw holes look somewhat consistent with late teens/20's Peerless or Napolean badges.


----------



## The Shootist (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info, and good eye on the serial. I forgot to mention that there are super faint numbers running fore/aft on the bottom edge of the bottom bracket. 
Any other thoughts on mfg/correct badge would be appreciated!




ejlwheels said:


> It looks like there might be faint serial numbers (on the bottom) running parallel to the wheels.
> Davis made an arch bar.  They supplied Sears.  Your badge shadow and screw holes look somewhat consistent with late teens/20's Peerless or Napolean badges.


----------



## wspeid (Jul 2, 2015)

What is the spacing on your screw holes?  I've just gotten an arch frame with vertical screw holes 3" apart and a Peerless chain ring.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2015)

Sometimes faint serial numbers can be seen, with a black light. You can buy these battery operated, now.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2015)

Coin hobbiests use a solution to bring back dates/stamping marks.... My dad used it on worn coins.


----------

